

InsecureID: No more secrets? - ableal
http://www.cringely.com/2011/05/insecureid-no-more-secrets/

======
pasbesoin
The links provided in this comment

[http://www.cringely.com/2011/05/insecureid-no-more-
secrets/#...](http://www.cringely.com/2011/05/insecureid-no-more-
secrets/#comment-92338)

I'm finding interesting. Not done reading them, yet.

